# BATUMI | Babillon Tower | 171m | 561ft | 47 fl | U/C‎



## DanielGeo

Babillon Tower Lounge Bar


----------



## DanielGeo

Bird's Eye view of Babillon Tower


----------



## justproject

DanielGeo said:


> Bird's Eye view of Babillon Tower


i think babillon tower is better than tec uni.


----------



## DanielGeo

Babillon Tower view from Black Sea


----------



## DanielGeo

Babillon Tower - 6 May Park View


----------



## DanielGeo

,,


----------



## DanielGeo

1+1 Interior Design Sample


----------



## AngelDowp

Miami 80´s Style ._.


----------



## hellospank25

DanielGeo said:


> 1+1 Interior Design Sample


Wow that looks pretty awesome, would love to live in that apartment...
How much is it selling for?


----------



## DanielGeo

Hotel Lobby


----------



## DanielGeo

hellospank25 said:


> Wow that looks pretty awesome, would love to live in that apartment...
> How much is it selling for?


Prices are from 2.500 - 4.500$ / m2 - Fully Furnished.


----------



## DanielGeo




----------



## DanielGeo

12 Nov








19 Nov


----------



## DanielGeo

5 Day progress.


----------



## DanielGeo




----------



## Maximalist

Love the use of colour on this one, both inside and out. Would have like to have seen it go higher up the tower. I wouldn't compare it with the Burj though. There isn't a building on the planet that comes off well in that kind of comparison


----------



## DanielGeo

Only we show that, we use same company for wind test, nothing more


----------



## DanielGeo




----------



## GroßerMeister

Batum has nice projects


----------



## DanielGeo

View from Crane


----------

